# Tie rod end



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

I've noticed a shaking of my steering wheel when coming down from highway speed lately. Thinking it was warped rotors, I removed the front wheels and did a run-out check of the rotors. Both were fine so I checked the run-out of the wheels. Both were fine. The problem turned out to be a worn tie rod end. 

I'm not amazed that this problem showed itself just after my warranty expired, but I sucked it up and started out to find a new one. After a few calls I learned something as simple as a tie rod end is a dealer part. 

Fearing mostly the price because GM has me by the balls now, I called the dealer. I learned that there may be only one of these in the country if I'm lucky. With all of the suspension the GTO has, GM has decided to not only deny it made mistakes (recent NHSTA conclusion), GM won't even adaquately support it's product by stocking spare parts on this continent! 

It looks like my choices will be to wait for a GM part to get to me while I drive a broken car, buy high-dollar Pedders parts (best choice) or buy used. Once again I feel disappointed by GM.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.gmpartshouse.com


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the help.

$58.00 for a tie rod end... good grief.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

tie rods are on national back order for a while


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

It's irresponsible for GM to let a critical steering component to remain on back order while it's customers drive around with defective and potentially dangerous problems. There are many vendors capable of making these parts, but then I guess the profit margin just isn't there.


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

Am I the only one who has had an impossible time finding a replacement tie rod end? The previous post states that they are on national back order. I see them listed on GMpartshouse.com and GMnewparts.com, but I don't know if they are actually in stock since neither is open on the weekend.

There is only one dealer in FT. Wayne who has one and it is still attached to a complete rack system. They are willing to sell me a rod end for $79!! I smell a rip off. Even cleveland pick a part won't separate them from wrecked GTOs. They will only sell them as part of a complete rack. Suggestions anyone.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

how much do you expect it to cost, if you can get one for 79, then buy it, Even aftermarket ones are 55


----------



## TORRED1 (Apr 1, 2007)

I think that this is where the real problem is with the strut rub issue, Took my GTO an 04 with 29k miles on it for state inspection, took 4 new tires with me because both front were bad with the right front the worst. Dealer found a bad left front tierod and was ready to get me a rental, but found that they had one in stock, they replaced it a performed a alignment under warrrenty due to a bad part under warrenty, I did check out the struts for rub and did see it on both sides, though it did not appear to be causing any tire damage. I did go to a 235/45 tire instead of 245/45, figuring that extra 10mm might help on the rub issue. Right now Ive got 30k on it and everything looks good so far, will keep and eye on it. I did file a report to NHTSA about the rub issue, just to get it on record and I did show it to the dealer who said it was nothing two worry about, yea???

P.S it's amazing that the left tierod being bad cause such bad wear on the right side, again will be monitoring the situtation, OH and the price for the parts is on par for an imported car, It is after all "imported"


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

I can't imagine how bad tie rod ends could cause strut rub. It's just a second problem. If a dealer tries to tell you worn tie rods are causing strut rub, you are being lied to. The only tire damage that worn tie rods could possily cause would be cupping and you would certainly know it was happening because your handling would be horrible.

The problem with getting a replacement is that there is no aftermarket available except through Pedders which is an option I haven't fully looked into. It shocks me that this replacement part is not readily available. GM should keep at least a few of them in the country where they sell the car.


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

Updated information: After letting the Pontiac "Customer Care Center" look into this problem, I learned that new tie rod ends will not be available for about 90 days. The rep to spoke with me refused to give me the name and number of the person who gave her this information to pass along to me. I can't even chew out the executive in charge of this problem. Apparantly GM is comfortable with me driving around with defective steering parts.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

DrFix2Fly said:


> Updated information: After letting the Pontiac "Customer Care Center" look into this problem, I learned that new tie rod ends will not be available for about 90 days. The rep to spoke with me refused to give me the name and number of the person who gave her this information to pass along to me. I can't even chew out the executive in charge of this problem. Apparantly GM is comfortable with me driving around with defective steering parts.


The cold response couldn't have anything to do with your letter, now could it? 

Pedders info for research (www.rocksandracingllc.com) on the suspension problems (tie rod end PN is PTE3049 for $48).

Tie rod end link;
http://shop.rocksandracingllc.com/pr...&productId=171




DrFix2Fly said:


> I sent this to GM on behalf of all of us who feel screwed.
> 
> Robert Lange
> Executive Director of
> ...


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

I stand by my letter to GM and this tie rod problem just adds credence to it. I was not satisfied with the explanation that Pontiac Customer Care offered to me and requested the name and number of someone I could speak to. I was stonewalled. I was told that the reps are not allowed to give out names of numbers of the ones reponsible. It's people I'm upset with, not the car!

Coincidently I spoke with Frank Beck at the website linked above just before reading the latest post today. He was great to talk to and very confident in the products he sells and installs. We spoke as he was on his way to help out a customer having installation problems and was going to help out. Pedders tie rod ends will be available in a few days through them. At least someone is responding to our problems and picking up where GM has disappointed us. I really want to enjoy my car.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Well it's good to know that Pedders has some tie rod ends... I was just told today that mine need to be replaced. Anyone know if this is something I can do at home?


----------



## hypegotgto (Mar 7, 2010)

*Same issue*

I recently purchased a 2005 gto and i seem to be having the same tie rod issue. I clicked on the site that was given and unfortunately i could not find the outer tie rod end i needed. Any advice?


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

*Tie Rod Ends available*



hypegotgto said:


> I recently purchased a 2005 gto and i seem to be having the same tie rod issue. I clicked on the site that was given and unfortunately i could not find the outer tie rod end i needed. Any advice?


I Just purchased a pair of them from Kollar Racing products. They Just Shipped april 8th (after clearing customs) and are supposedly an upgraded product from the OEM part .( 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Premium OUTER Tie Rod Ends-Pair). It is a peddars tie rod at the best price and supposedly has double the tolerances of the OEM part.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Double the tolerances would be bad, I would think half of the tolerances would be better.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Honestly just buy new tie rods. It's not a safety risk because it takes a extreme amount of damage to actually cause a wreck from a tie rod end. Which means they are not required to recall it. Every manufacturer that has ever made a vehicle has a number of imperfect things that shold be recalled, but Doesn't .

Short list 
Dodge - every trans they have ever made, head gaskets on neons, upper water bypass housings on all 3.5L motors, Window regulators on all Liberty's, upper ball jionts on Liberty's, and many more I don't know off the top off my head.

Toyota - These guys tried to blame a series on accidents on defective floor mats, Head gaskets onn 80's supra's, brake pads on 2006 corrolla, and many more.

Kia - every car ever made.

Hyundai - every car ever made before 2005

Mazda - older transmissions in the 90's

Ford - Upper ball jionts on Explorer's, Gas tanks on Crown Vics, 90's Ford F150 wiring fire hazard, and all fuel pumps(GM should recall there's to)


When a manufacturer decideds what parts to use every cent is figured in a budget that estimates final sell price. They have to make a determination on where to skimp and where to spend. The Tierods selected are a good chioce but unfortunetly GTO's take a little abuse from time to time causing premature faluire. The petterson ones don't cost that much you can install them in less then a hour at home and then have it aligned. Total investment about what $200 hell I would spend it just to aviod a trip to the dealer.

Side note I don't have this issue after 55K I wonder if mine where done already but it doesn't appear so.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^You know why Yugo's have a rear window defroster?
It's to keep your hands warm as your pushing it.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

Rukee said:


> ^^You know why Yugo's have a rear window defroster?
> It's to keep your hands warm as your pushing it.


ROFL!!:lol::lol:arty:


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I just learned that after 100k miles my GTO tie rods are worn out and that the dealership doesn't supply tie rods.

The solution that I was told was to swap out the lower steering assembly for $900 parts/labor.

Is there a Pedders Solution I should be looking at?

I remember reading about quick steer ratio Pedder rack.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> I just learned that after 100k miles my GTO tie rods are worn out and that the dealership doesn't supply tie rods.
> 
> The solution that I was told was to swap out the lower steering assembly for $900 parts/labor.
> 
> ...


Kollar Racing may have tie rod ends.


----------



## ls2gtofan2005 (May 28, 2011)

i had to replace mine recently to pass safety bout oem parts from the dealer through a friend of mine and got them for 74 bucks each. now looking for springs one dealer told gm was discontinue n them went to a different one just for the hell of it. and they found one in conn. i think don't really have the money to buy 215 dollar kollar or 217 pedders right now as much as i hate doing it i may have to buy used parts for now untill i can get my **** righted.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GM4life said:


> Kollar Racing may have tie rod ends.


thanks for the heads up.

Which one of the inner tie rods should I go for?

04-06 GTO INNER TIE RODS-PAIR

04-06 GTO KYB INNER TIE RODS-PAIR


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

BTW, I found the cheapest rebuilt (with lifetime warranty) complete rack and pinion here.


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

batmans said:


> thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Which one of the inner tie rods should I go for?
> 
> ...


You want the road safe, unless you have an aftermarket steering rack. 

The tie rods from Kollar are very very good, you don't some bs from the dealer telling you to replace a $60 part with a $900 assembly.

Besides, most only replace the outer tie rod and it's a 10 minute job.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

BlackPearl said:


> You want the road safe, unless you have an aftermarket steering rack.
> 
> The tie rods from Kollar are very very good, you don't some bs from the dealer telling you to replace a $60 part with a $900 assembly.
> 
> Besides, most only replace the outer tie rod and it's a 10 minute job.


So are these the ones that are "road safe" and I should be getting?
04-06 GTO INNER TIE RODS-PAIR

And should I get this too while I'm down there replacing stuff?

04-06 Pontiac GTO Premium OUTER Tie Rod Ends-Pair


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

batmans said:


> So are these the ones that are "road safe" and I should be getting?
> 04-06 GTO INNER TIE RODS-PAIR
> 
> And should I get this too while I'm down there replacing stuff?
> ...


You very rarely need to replace the inner tie rod. Most of the problem is the outer. 

This is what you need to buy: 04-06 Pontiac GTO Premium OUTER Tie Rod Ends-Pair


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

My inner needed to be replaced, so what I did was order both inner and outer tie rods just to be safe considering that the GTO just broke 100k miles.

I still love the car like the day I first bought her...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

batmans said:


> I just learned that after 100k miles my GTO tie rods are worn out and that the dealership doesn't supply tie rods.
> 
> The solution that I was told was to swap out the lower steering assembly for $900 parts/labor.
> 
> ...


Why not get some here>>> Results for 04-06 PONTIAC GTO:ROADSAFE SUSPENSION-STEERING


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Did you actually test the tie rods for play? Play in the steering wheel? Clunking sound? How about grabbing the outers and giving them a wiggle? Tie rods are easy as pie, I've done them a few times right in the driveway, and a tape measure alignment (it's not perfect, but it won't shred your tires up in 1000 miles). Good luck!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Did you actually test the tie rods for play? Play in the steering wheel? Clunking sound? How about grabbing the outers and giving them a wiggle? Tie rods are easy as pie, I've done them a few times right in the driveway, and a tape measure alignment (it's not perfect, but it won't shred your tires up in 1000 miles). Good luck!


I like Dan's thinking. Check them yourself and it's an easy job to do. If you need them and after you're done get an alignment and then buy a few rounds of beer with the hundreds saved. :cheers


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Did you actually test the tie rods for play? Play in the steering wheel? Clunking sound? How about grabbing the outers and giving them a wiggle? Tie rods are easy as pie, I've done them a few times right in the driveway, and a tape measure alignment (it's not perfect, but it won't shred your tires up in 1000 miles). Good luck!


My friends that work at this alignment place told me after they were doing an alignment.


----------

